# Blood results - Low total test



## Viduus (May 10, 2018)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Had a follow-up BP checkup with the doctor today. 

He ran my testosterone levels during the initial visit and the total test came back at 264. I haven’t cycled and hadn’t planned to in the near future. He mentioned that was pretty low and wants to check it again in 6 months. 

He also mentioned they typically treat for symptims not the level itself because the treatment has treatment has its own issues (trt). He mentioned having a patient that’s a gym owner and they put him on trt to keep up appearances etc. It was nice to hear a rational doctor after reading all the stories on this site.

My question is... what does a level of 264 mean to me? Assuming I just go along as things are, how much would my natural progression be slowed down by low test?

I understand the commitment of TRT but I don’t fully understand how low test would effect me from a training standpoint. The only symptom I seem to have is some general lethargy but lifting has really helped with that.[/FONT]


----------



## automatondan (May 10, 2018)

Well, thats low dude... Im sorry.

How do you feel...? I know when my levels were checked they were in the low 300s and I felt like a walking emotional zombie. Forget about gains in the gym... Everything seemed hopeless. I was managing fine, but knew there was something not right. 

I decided to get on TRT and it was 100% the best decision I have made for my health and well-being. Its been close to 3 years now and I have never been more happy. Im on my way to being in better shape than I ever have been, and I definitely have more muscle than I ever have had before. Even when I was obsessed with lifting in my mid 20s and an infinite amount of time on my hands...


----------



## BrotherJ (May 10, 2018)

I've been on TRT for about 2 months now - overall it has improved my mood, recovery time, energy level at the gym, and I have seen a slight bump in overall lift numbers even while cutting. I had some major lethargy at the time of hopping on TRT. I still get tired but I don't feel as wrung out as before. It don't regret the decision at all. 

No major visual changes right now, but it's a long game. Sex drive has improved too.


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2018)

Well there’s real TRT and the TRT bumped huge for weight training....depends on who you are and what you’re really using TRT for:32 (17):


----------



## Viduus (May 10, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Well, thats low dude... Im sorry.
> 
> How do you feel...? I know when my levels were checked they were in the low 300s and I felt like a walking emotional zombie. Forget about gains in the gym... Everything seemed hopeless. I was managing fine, but knew there was something not right.
> 
> I decided to get on TRT and it was 100% the best decision I have made for my health and well-being. Its been close to 3 years now and I have never been more happy. Im on my way to being in better shape than I ever have been, and I definitely have more muscle than I ever have had before. Even when I was obsessed with lifting in my mid 20s and an infinite amount of time on my hands...



Other then lethargy I feel fine. No depression etc. 

Maybe that’s just because I’m used to it. Hearing you guys it makes me wonder what my energy levels would be like. Those are the two thoughts rattling around in my head.  If I stay as is, am I missing out on a better quality of life? Am I about to put more hard work into lifting that will be naturally limited? 

Those seem to be the things I need to weigh against the TRT commitment.


----------



## Viduus (May 10, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well there’s real TRT and the TRT bumped huge for weight training....depends on who you are and what you’re really using TRT for:32 (17):



I guess my question is really “What is the effect of not going on TRT and sticking to levels of 264?”


----------



## automatondan (May 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I guess my question is really “What is the effect of not going on TRT and sticking to levels of 264?”



Like I kinda hinted at, going from really low natural t-levels to trt dosage (mine is on the high side of dosage at 200 mg per week), people accused me of being on steroids it had that big of an effect on my musculature.

Recovery time was also basically slashed in half, if not more than half. Allowing me to train harder and more frequently.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2018)

You can still move a lot of weight in the gym and look pretty damn good at that TT level but the struggle is real. I would be more concerned about the lethargy you're talking about. That effects every aspect of your life.

Just please, if you go down the TRT road, don't do the gel. You'll regret it.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 11, 2018)

What was your free test? If you feel fine stay at those levels then I wouldn’t worry about TRT. Not sure your age either.


----------



## Viduus (May 11, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> What was your free test? If you feel fine stay at those levels then I wouldn’t worry about TRT. Not sure your age either.



He didn’t give me free test, only total. I was pretty lucky he listened and even ran anything..... I’m 36 and the other thing that might be a factor is my recent weight loss and heavy dieting. I’m going to wait a few months and recheck.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2018)

U sure your Doctor is really a Doctor.  Lots of fake guys running around with lab coats on these days.....


----------



## Viduus (May 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> U sure your Doctor is really a Doctor.  Lots of fake guys running around with lab coats on these days.....



Yeah, Jin played that trick on me... finally stopped after I reminded him it’s usually not the patient that has to give the doc a prostate exam... rookie mistake. He’ll play it better with the next new guy though.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 11, 2018)

U cant beat Jins pricing and attention to detail, technique....He has positive reviews on Yelp



Viduus said:


> Yeah, Jin played that trick on me... finally stopped after I reminded him it’s usually not the patient that has to give the doc a prostate exam... rookie mistake. He’ll play it better with the next new guy though.


----------



## Seeker (May 11, 2018)

The testosterone way of life is the best way of life.  there is no pleasure in living with low t.  Health is Wealth. You can't fight your hormones. in the end, you will live or die by their hand. Go with the flow. Live a testosterone lifestyle. you'll be much happier.


----------



## BRICKS (May 11, 2018)

264 is low.  Symptoms of low T cm be subtle and develop over time.  My guess is once your T is in the high end of normal, you say holy sh*t, I feel so much better, I never realized....

My question is why is he waiting 6 months to recheck?  That's half a year of your life with low T.


----------



## Viduus (May 11, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> My question is why is he waiting 6 months to recheck?  That's half a year of your life with low T.



Its a doctor farm. It’s a family practice setup with 20 doctors that churn through a million patients a week. Not the most interested in actually solving your problem. 

I’m one of those guys who never see the doctor and didn’t have a regular one. This site made me more aware of the need to address my BP issues and take my overall health more seriously. When I tried to research a good general doc they were all booked for months before they would see a new patient so I give in and when back to this place. Ok doctors but us patients are just cattle.

Maybe I’ll go the PrivateMD route and bump up the appointment if it’s still low?


----------



## Chillinlow (May 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> He didn’t give me free test, only total. I was pretty lucky he listened and even ran anything..... I’m 36 and the other thing that might be a factor is my recent weight loss and heavy dieting. I’m going to wait a few months and recheck.



Do you have insurance just go to any normal doctor and if you have insurance they will pay for pretty much every test once a year you can think of. You need full labs to see what’s going on with your body. Plus not everyone is a candatite for TRT even with low levels.


----------



## automatondan (May 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Its a doctor farm. It’s a family practice setup with 20 doctors that churn through a million patients a week. Not the most interested in actually solving your problem.
> 
> I’m one of those guys who never see the doctor and didn’t have a regular one. This site made me more aware of the need to address my BP issues and take my overall health more seriously. When I tried to research a good general doc they were all booked for months before they would see a new patient so I give in and when back to this place. Ok doctors but us patients are just cattle.
> 
> Maybe I’ll go the PrivateMD route and bump up the appointment if it’s still low?



Vid, I would try to email the doc you saw thw other day. The office should have some type of "patient portal" online and then an option to email your specific dr. If you are honestly now considering going the TRT route, I would not wait another 6 months.... But that is me personally... Just tell the doc you have been doing some research and talking with your wife after your appointment, and you have decided you would like to start treatment. Tell them the truth, that you have been feeling like this for so long, you are probably just used to it, but you would like to feel better than you do.


----------



## BRICKS (May 11, 2018)

Or find an anti aging or try clinic.  Take the results with you and tell them you don't want to wait to be tested.  Family practice docs don't deal with low T much. Personally I'd find someone who does.


----------



## WrenchHead80 (May 11, 2018)

Everyone here covered alot I'll just add this. Put how you think you our aside and realize  the body needs certain things to be healthy. Their are tons of studies done showing the benefits to your health from having proper test numbers. Me for example before starting trt my PSA was 2.8 . After starting trt it dropped to a healthier 1.0 ! Who knows with that alone if I was setting myself up for prostate cancer down the road if I didn't start trt. I used to suffer from anxiety issues too.... yes I said used too. I don't have that issue anymore and I've only been on trt for 5 months. I have energy now, I recover now, I have a appetite now, I can go on and on. 

My only other advice is make sure who ever you use knows what their doing. 9 out of 10 have no clue. Make sure who you use is going to 

1) not space out your test shot like once ever two weeks or longer. You want atleast 1 shot a week or better yet divide your weekly dosage up to two or three shots a week. Less ups and downs. Smooth level of Test ever day is key. 

2) make sure they are giving you enough but not too much test. This is based also on what your shbg is. If they don't know what that is or will not run that test go somewhere else.

3) you want a place that will put on HCG. It keeps your balls working. If u say I don't want kids though I'd say that's not a good reason. Your balls produce other hormones like pregnenolone which is a very important hormone for men. I started at a place that didn't give me HCG. I felt better on the test but something didn't feel right. After starting HCG I felt alot better. Plus my  balls and loads were big again lol. 

4) make sure they will give you a AI pill if needed after testing shows if you need one. Estrogen is good but too little or too much is bad. 

That's a fast run down that should help you see if a place is right or not.

Good luck


----------



## automatondan (May 11, 2018)

WrenchHead80 said:


> Everyone here covered alot I'll just add this. Put how you think you our aside and realize  the body needs certain things to be healthy. Their are tons of studies done showing the benefits to your health from having proper test numbers. Me for example before starting trt my PSA was 2.8 . After starting trt it dropped to a healthier 1.0 ! Who knows with that alone if I was setting myself up for prostate cancer down the road if I didn't start trt. I used to suffer from anxiety issues too.... yes I said used too. I don't have that issue anymore and I've only been on trt for 5 months. I have energy now, I recover now, I have a appetite now, I can go on and on.
> 
> My only other advice is make sure who ever you use knows what their doing. 9 out of 10 have no clue. Make sure who you use is going to
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. You should make an intro-thread so we can get to know you and help you reach your goals.


----------



## Viduus (May 11, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Welcome to the forum. You should make an intro-thread so we can get to know you and help you reach your goals.



Please listen to this. Your post was very insightful for it being one of your firsts few posts. You seem like you’d be a nice addition to the board.


----------



## WrenchHead80 (May 11, 2018)

Don't mean to high jack the thread, but thanks for the welcome. Trt has definitely changed my life for the good so far. So I find I'm very passionate about  wanting to help others in need and pass the good word of TRT to anyone interested in hearing about it. 

I'll try to make a intro thread later when I'm in front of my computer.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 11, 2018)

WrenchHead80 said:


> Everyone here covered alot I'll just add this. Put how you think you our aside and realize  the body needs certain things to be healthy. Their are tons of studies done showing the benefits to your health from having proper test numbers. Me for example before starting trt my PSA was 2.8 . After starting trt it dropped to a healthier 1.0 ! Who knows with that alone if I was setting myself up for prostate cancer down the road if I didn't start trt. I used to suffer from anxiety issues too.... yes I said used too. I don't have that issue anymore and I've only been on trt for 5 months. I have energy now, I recover now, I have a appetite now, I can go on and on.
> 
> My only other advice is make sure who ever you use knows what their doing. 9 out of 10 have no clue. Make sure who you use is going to
> 
> ...



i don’t get your PSA theory usually trt raises your PSA , 

Now FSH,  trt May lower that


----------



## WrenchHead80 (May 12, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> i don’t get your PSA theory usually trt raises your PSA ,
> 
> Now FSH,  trt May lower that


I wouldn't say I have a theory as to why this happened exactly with my psa. I agree that usally your psa goes up a little after starting trt from what I read. My thinking in simple terms is giving your body what it needs in all areas to run efficiently helps it run better and under less stress. 

My prostate is  definitely healthier though numbers aside on just the fact my 37 year old ass doesn't wake up in the middle of the night to pee once anymore and when I do pee now during the day it sounds like a garden hose lol. 

Which is what worries me when I hear people like this guy say he doesn't think he's that bad. When bad starts very slowly and builds up over time you don't realize how much you actually lost when it happens so slow. Don't mean to sound like a dick, I'm glad he doesn't feel bad, but maybe he just never experienced what feeling great really is either. Cause I never did till I started trt.


----------



## Viduus (May 12, 2018)

Well said.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

Hi Viduss,

Yes, 264 is low for Test. The "clinical" normal range for a man is 300-1080 ng/dL. I've had some of my clients crashed at 29 ng/dL. If you choose this route, the physician will not let you get above 1200 ng/dL, and that's if they really like you. Most of them will keep you in the 700-800 ng/dL range. And again, this is all dependent on how you feel. I suggest Free and Total testosterone to see your bioavilability, this include the SBGH (sex binding globulin hormone). 

Hope this helps


----------



## Viduus (May 15, 2018)

Lab Lady said:


> Hi Viduss,
> 
> Yes, 264 is low for Test. The "clinical" normal range for a man is 300-1080 ng/dL. I've had some of my clients crashed at 29 ng/dL. If you choose this route, the physician will not let you get above 1200 ng/dL, and that's if they really like you. Most of them will keep you in the 700-800 ng/dL range. And again, this is all dependent on how you feel. I suggest Free and Total testosterone to see your bioavilability, this include the SBGH (sex binding globulin hormone).
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks, I have a consultation with a local clinic tomorrow. They’re a little friendlier with the script...


----------

